# Android Beam not engaging [from other OS]



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Galaxy S2 t989 (4.3) and a Galaxy S3 T999 (4.4)
Both have NFC and Android Beam turned on. 
When I bring them together I am lead to believe that something should happen
Sadly nothing does. 
They are both on ICS, but the S2 is on Darkside 3 ROM v7. I looked it up and I didn't find anyone else with issues because of the ROM

I have found other people with problems sending files over, but I can't even get the process started. Help?


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

I figured this one out... The extra battery I got was fake. 
... But thanks for all your... Support


----------

